

Sugru is available for pre order now - tpinto
https://sugru.com/buy/

======
pclark
really poor site, i have no idea what it is, despite looking through images.

~~~
pardo
It's quite nicely explain in their about page:

<http://sugru.com/about/>

"sugru is like modeling clay when you take it from its pack. Once it's exposed
to air, it cures to a tough flexible silicone overnight using the moisture in
the air. [It] is designed to stick to as many other materials as possible. It
forms a strong bond to aluminium, steel, ceramics, glass and other materials
including plastics like perspex. When sugru cures, it's flexible rather than
rigid. Which means that you can repair things that need to be able to move
like textiles, cables, or shoes."

~~~
starkfist
They should put a description on the front page. I though it was one of those
sugar gels marketed to triathletes.

------
carterschonwald
For everyone who's wondering what it is, I found a link on their site to the
chemical information: <http://sugru.com/pdfs/FORMEROLsugru_MSDS_Oct09.pdf>

------
po
Is this just plumber's epoxy? I've been using that stuff to fix things since I
was like 12 years old.

~~~
swombat
If I understood things correctly, it's made of Silicon, not epoxy.

~~~
DrStalker
What benefit does that give? What makes this any better than existing products
like milliput, green stuff, fremo or JB Weld, other than the fact it is
marketed online to "hackers"?

I cant find any information that would tell me why I want this product, so I
can only assume the market is people who don't know of existing cheap products
to get the same effect.

~~~
mcantelon
I had a chance to examine some at Maker Faire and it has a rubber feel. Do any
of these other materials? I'd be interested in alternatives because Sugru
isn't cheap.

~~~
DrStalker
The products I mentioned are all hard once cured, with various surface
textures.

Depending what you want silicone sealent (the kind you can buy in a hardware
store for a few dollars for a large tube) may do what you want.

I just object strongly to buying a product whose main strength appears to be
their marketing campaign, with no real information on the actual product being
given out beyond how awesome it is.

------
bonsaitree
Old/Repost, Flagged: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1174181>

Additionally, it's nothing "new".

~~~
bmelton
Except that it's now available for pre-order, which your other link distinctly
does not mention.

